# What are you currently listening to? Part 8



## Andy

David Baxter said:


> I don't even like non-sparkly gloves.



Dr.Sparkles. :teehee:

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




Daniel said:


> I guess Dr. DJ is more into the essentials, like footwear for dancing therapy sessions



Dance therapy. Aha! CBT or Dance?  *funky chicken*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



STP said:


> Dr.Sparkles. :teehee:



:lol:  That does sound more therapeutic and happier than Dr. Dude.

And CBT = cognitive breakdancing therapy, so CBT and dance therapy are complimentary.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

I guess I better start practicing my head spins if I am going to go back to therapy. :blush: I don't want to go in all rusty and embarrass myself.


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



STP said:


> I guess I better start practicing my head spins if I am going to go back to therapy. :blush: I don't want to go in all rusty and embarrass myself.



:lol:  It would make therapy just a smidge more interesting, don't'cha think? 

Although I'm opting out of the breakdancing stuff...I'm already dizzy without having to do all that stuff.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



Jazzey said:


> :lol:  It would make therapy just a smidge more interesting, don't'cha think?
> 
> Although I'm opting out of the breakdancing stuff...I'm already dizzy without having to do all that stuff.



The heads spins make everything clear for me. lol I'm such a dizzy chick.


----------



## unionmary

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Does anybody remember "the shape of things to come" 

I am having a real hard time finding it?  i think it was mid seventies, and may even have been the theme song for some detective series or something.

Got any inklings knick knak paddy whack?  You seem to be pretty good with the old stuff, you too STP?

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

YouTube - THE WHO - See Me, Feel Me - Listening to You (1975)


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - gary moore - Shapes Of Things To Come - Victims Of The Futur


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



STP said:


> The heads spins make everything clear for me. lol I'm such a dizzy chick.



  Wait a second, you may be on to something there STP...Ok, need to find a pillow for my head first though - hard wood floors and ceramics...I have my limits.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

No No, You put on a toque, maybe stuff some TP in there and spin away. The pillow just becomes a crutch and then anytime your walking down the street and feel like busting a move, you have to have the pillow. So inconvenient. :crazy:


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

:lol:  See, I knew that I could rely on you to give the advice on this stuff....Toque stuffed with TP - Charmin's extra plies...  (remember that commercial about squeezing it?)

You're right, much more portable.  I wonder how my therapist will feel about my talking to her while I spin in my toque?


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

lol yeah.
I'm sure your therapist has seen it or at least heard of it before. I hear it's all the rage in Europe!
Our own resident Dr.Sparkles teaches it, so it has to be popular. :goodjob:


----------



## unionmary

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Although I do like that one,,,,its not the one I mean, the one i mean has got the lines in it,,,,,,"that nothing can change the shape of things to come".  And "the whole world is make believe, were blind and deaf and dumb" or maybe "we're trying to have some fun."


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

:blush:lol I've actually never heard the song before (I don't think anyway, I may know it if I hear it) I just found that one and through it up there hoping it was the one you were talking about.:blush:


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Ingrid Michaelson - You and Ihttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41R1jN26b4I&feature=related


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Creed My sacrifice + lyrics


YouTube - BLUE RODEO - Bad Timing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUB9F0VCigI


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

For Daniel:teehee:

YouTube - Danny Boy

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

Just goofing, sorry. 

I need to reply to this to get the stupid "666" out of the corner where it says how many posts I have made.


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

:lol:...Good for you STP. :2thumbs:


 it didn't work...I still see the 666.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Someone has to reply first. There you go. :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Or... just view it upside down, Australian style. Then it says 999.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Thankfully your dress er I mean gown seems to be stuck! 

What the? Why am I still 666. My Memere/Pepere will be rolling over in their graves


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

I think maybe it updates the counts at intervals actually... to be honest, I can't remember.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

My count isn't increasing either though...


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Oh, now I remember. 

Posts in Just Chat and Just for Fun aren't counted toward your totals.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



David Baxter said:


> I think maybe it updates the counts at intervals actually... to be honest, I can't remember.



It's Sunday. Things usually are at a slower pace.

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




David Baxter said:


> My count isn't increasing either though...



It's Sunday. Things usually are at a slower pace.

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------




David Baxter said:


> Oh, now I remember.
> 
> Posts in Just Chat and Just for Fun aren't counted toward your totals.



It's Sunday. Things usually are at a slower pace.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Sunday? The weekend's over?


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



David Baxter said:


> Sunday? The weekend's over?



You just had me second guessing myself on whether it was Sunday or not. I was like "Ugh you idiot...Oh maybe not..." lol 

Time flies when your having fun, eh?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Uh-huh... I don't think I'm goping to have that report finished by tomorrow morning...


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Doh! All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. ?:crazy:? What's that from?

That's why your suppose to have a secretary to do those things for you. So you can play when you want to.:beer2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

By the way:



STP said:


> Thankfully your dress er I mean gown seems to be stuck!



No, that's Australian gravity. And Australian humidity.

Oh, and duck tape:


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

lol That stuff works for anything. I'm really surprised we have such a large population of our fine feathered friends with the amount of duck tape used annually.


----------



## Mashka

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Amr Diab Tamally Maak  I love language, this is a beautiful Arabic song, "Always with you" (I think).


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Dire Straits ? Romeo And Juliet ? ?HD16:9?


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Good song. I'd never seen that video before, Funky! lol 

YouTube - In my Car - Dire Straits

There is a song by them that my mom's boyfriend at the time played me, a long time ago, it wasn't on any albums I knew and it wasn't popular but I can't remember the name.

Anyone know it? lol Kidding. It's frustrating because I would know it if I heard it but I have not heard it since. :tapfingers: Shame. It was a good song.

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

My "friends" laugh at me for liking New Order...and Neil Diamond, and John Denver, and Phil Collins...the list goes on. lol So feel free. :blush: 
This video kind of sucks but I like the song, well maybe not as much as I use to but it brings me back to a time.
YouTube - New Order-1963

This one brings me back to..

YouTube - m.o.d. - ode to harry w/ lyrics

I wanted to put another one but I think it's got to much drug content (in the lyrics), it's very ummm...trippy? :blush: lol It to takes me back... 
That was stupid and pointless to write.:blush:


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQL3z-u5qYg&feature=channel

YouTube - Sing Your Heart Out


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Two extremes of music :blush:

YouTube - Merrillee Rush--Angel of the Morning

YouTube - Slipknot Snuff with lyrics


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Karnivool - All I Know

Fantastic Australian Band 

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

YouTube - Bertie Blackman - town of sorrow

Another Australian Artist.


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Some good oldies remade by Amy Winehouse: 

YouTube - Amy Winehouse - Cupid

YouTube - Amy Winehouse - to Know him is to Love him / special edition

YouTube - Wake Up Alone - Me Despierto Sola(Amy Winehouse)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24gjW4Oqj2k


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Them Crooked Vultures - No One Loves Me & Neither Do I (FULL)


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Another Australian Band

YouTube - COG - Bitter Pills


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Bryan Ferry and Roxy Music

YouTube - Bryan Ferry & Roxy Music - Jealous Guy (HQ video and sound)

Also their version of Neil Young's Like a Hurricane

YouTube - Bryan Ferry/ Roxy Music - - - " Like A Hurricane "

And from _Avalon_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vs36hNcsw4


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Love Songs Music Roxy Music slave To Love


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Do they have any other videos on YouTube?


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



Daniel said:


> Do they have any other videos on YouTube?



YouTube - Hee Haw - Pfft You Were Gone


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

:lol:
YouTube - Ben E. King - Stand by me

 :hippy:


----------



## Marcel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - The Raven - Simpsons


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

That's one of the funniest Simpson's episodes. 


Bart: "You know what would have been scarier than nothing?"

Lisa: "What?"

Bart: "Anything!"

:rofl:


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Michael Bolton - When I'm Back On My Feet Again


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

You'd think Michael Bolton would be all cried out after all these years...


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*


YouTube - linkin park one step closer lyrics


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Enrique Iglesias - I have always loved you (live)


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

One of many accomplished Canadian singers


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Metallica - Turn The Page (Song And Lyrics)

YouTube - Metallica - Until it sleeps (lyrics)


YouTube - Metallica-Sad But True (with lyrics in description)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Finally, the good stuff 

YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica

YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Original Video]


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

:clap:  Another Metalica fan!  Rock on Dr Baxter :teehee:


I love their version of Bob Segars, Turn the Page.  One of my most favorite.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

And another. This was maybe still is one of my favorite Metallica songs

My bf taught me the beginning of Nothing else matters on Electirc. lol
YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black
And this
YouTube - The Call of Ktulu - Metallica


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls (music video)

I hear they wrote Sanatarium about the unnecessary "incarceration" of mental patients.

YouTube - Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets With lyrics

May as well put up every song they ever made minus one or two


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Since we are on a heavy metal roll here.  :teehee:

YouTube - iron maiden? excellent!

The only song I like from Iron Maden

YouTube - IRON MAIDEN : Alexander the Great


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Please remember to be sensitive to those whose taste in music has not expired


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



Daniel said:


> Please remember to be sensitive to those whose taste in music has not expired



I think interms of Metallica, you are out numbered right now Daniel :teehee:  You need more troops to help you out. :teehee:


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e69-GO4bYLM


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*



Daniel said:


> Please remember to be sensitive to those whose taste in music has not expired



:lol:


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - alice in chains - jar of flies - i stay away


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Was it the teapot?


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Flying Purple People Eater


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Original Music Video-On top of spaghetti


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

That song almost put me to sleep. Seriously. lol I was watching it and I got the heads nods, which means I am outta here to see whether I can fall asleep or not .
lol thanks Meat ball song!

YouTube - I FOUND A PEANUT


----------



## unionmary

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - The Spinal Tap Classic Christmas with the Devil


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

G N' R

YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Patience
YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door Music Video

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 AM ----------

I love Ozzy + of course Black Sabbath
I have an unused ticket to go to his concert. Stub still attached.:sorry: Life happened and I wasn't able to go. Just now it still makes me mad and that was about 15 years ago...

YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mama I'm Coming Home

I won't add anymore...lol

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------

Okay One more but only because this one is cute, 
YouTube - Kelly Osbourne ft. Ozzy Osbourne - Changes

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------

I guess I should watch the video before I post it instead of just posting it because I like the song. :blush: I apologize and do know that it was a bad one.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Chantal Kreviazuk - In This Life - Live On the Late Show

YouTube - Chantal Kreviazuk - "Before You" Live at the 2000 Junos

YouTube - Phoebe Halliwell - Weight of the world

Chantal Kreviazuk ~ _Weight of the World_

_I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly
I don't know why I was so afraid... all the time
Memories seemed to bother me.. my whole life

I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly
I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly

I don't know why I was so ashamed
Such a waste of time
And I don't know who I was trying to be
All those lies

I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly
I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly

Oh and there's always something
Or somebody right behind
Well we're not meant to be everything
We're just a piece
So spread your wings​Oh I don't know why I was so afraid all the time

I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly..._


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

My favorite of Chantal Kreviazuk

YouTube - Chantal Kreviazuk - Wayne (HQ)


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

OH MY GOODNESS!  That is who sings this song and the name of it!

I keep hearing that Snow Patrol song on the radio and not hear who sings it!

Love that song!


----------



## Banned

*Bohemian Rhapsody by the Muppets*

YouTube - The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Snow Patrol - Run + lyrics


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

YouTube - Neverending White Lights & Dallas Green - The Grace [good quality]

YouTube - City and Colour - Comin' Home

YouTube - Sleeping Sickness - City and Colour with Gordon Downie


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

I love Imogen

YouTube - Imogen Heap - Speeding Cars
YouTube - Imogen Heap - Hide And Seek

May as well add one more Hallelujah
YouTube - Imogen Heap- Hallelujah


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

Here's Imogen's brother, Uriah Heep...

YouTube - Uriah Heep - Gypsy


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 7*

lol Wow I must say she looks pretty good for her age.  He must be what 60? So I am sure she is close to that.


----------



## Andy

Huey Lewis and the News, Cover "I want a New Drug":teehee::hmm:

YouTube - Glen Phillips - I Want A New Drug live 2007


----------



## David Baxter PhD

"Zip it, hippie"?


----------



## NicNak

YouTube - Cinderella One for Rock n' Roll



YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool


----------



## David Baxter PhD

NicNak stole Kazoo Man from my other thread!


----------



## NicNak

David Baxter said:


> NicNak stole Kazoo Man from my other thread!



:lol:  Nothing should suprise you with how I have been lately :crazy:

I have no idea how that wound up there, I must have copied and pasted it and, well who knows!  :lol:  but i fixed it now.


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Jeff Buckley - Forget Her

YouTube - Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde (Previously Unreleased)...


----------



## Andy

This wasn't a very popular Canadian band but I really liked this one CD because I related to it a lot. 
This use to be one (out of many) of my favorite songs when I was a teenager

YouTube - Barstool Prophets Wasted

YouTube - Barstool Prophets-Paranoia

S.O.A.D A little heavy but still a good song.

YouTube - System Of A Down - Chop Suey! #06


----------



## NicNak

I really like System of a Down too! :2thumbs:


YouTube - System Of A Down - Lonely Day

YouTube - Hypnotize


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - Kreesha Turner - Don't Call Me Baby - *Official Video Released*


----------



## Daniel

My favorite genre: Anti-love songs


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It reminds me of 50s-60s girl groups, a la Phil Specter's "wall of sound" days.


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - ALICIA KEYS ft JOHN MAYER - lesson learned


----------



## Xelebes

This:

YouTube - YELLO - I LOVE YOU


----------



## Daniel

Reminds me a little of the Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## Xelebes

Yello was the one who made this ong:

YouTube - yello music video- oooooh yeah


----------



## Andy

When that song came out it was used on one of the Revenge of the Nerds, and Weird Science (I think that was the name-where two teenagers create a hot chick)


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Whitesnake Still Of The Night Live


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - " Autumn Leaves " Chet Baker - Paul Desmond


----------



## Domo

I love you Peter Steele!

YouTube - Type O Negative - Christian Woman Live

YouTube - Type O Negative - Love You To Death Live


----------



## Andy

Domonation said:


> I love you Peter Steele!



I don't know these guys. He has a very deep voice though. Is this an Australian band?


----------



## Domo

Nah they are American.

He certainly does have a deep voice. I think it adds to the appeal 

YouTube - Type O Negative- Black No 1


----------

